# Whats the U in IOU stand for?



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Watching a re-run of Millionaire yesterday (one of the new ones, not the ones that played during prime time) it was during one of their college weeks. Anyways, a young woman came out and she went on to say that she was studying to be a lawyer. Well, in the end she didn't get the $1000 question right and she left with no money. (That's a big fat $0) One of the questions was what does the U in IOU stand for, the options was you and then three words that started with the letter U. This young woman wasted a life-line on this question, she polled the audience and 95% said U stood for you. To begin, what was the other 5% of the audience smoking, and what kind of person that is studying to be a lawyer would it take to miss this question. When she was thinking about this question she said something like, " I've wrote this before but I don't know what the letters stand for". This kind of takes me back to when I was in high-school and we would write "IQ test, flip over" on both sides of a piece of paper, and one girl in particular flipped it over about 15 times! 



Why is it some people can be book smart (I am guessing that she was book smart), but when it comes to common sense they are dumber than a stack of bricks?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well she is studying to be a lawyer and not everything is as it seems in legal speak. I hope she had them give her a definition because I just googled it and it also stands for Investor Owned Utility, not sure if that was one of the "u" words.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:lol: Well, I thought that was really funny, Tony! :lol: Glad to know we 811 owners still have a sense of humor... 

For $1,000 it couldn't have stood for anything BUT You.  Some people just constantly over-think things...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I think it is obvious she was looking for a loophole. What else do you learn in lawyer school? :lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah, I know. As an *****-neer I have to over analyze everything. If you tell me a piece of titanium is 5 inches long I just have to go measure it myself. We see scientific things in black and white. But still, Tony made the point, some people just don't have it.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

like the jay walk allstars.....proof that evolution can't be true  or these people would be dead! :lol:


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

tonyp56 said:


> Why is it some people can be book smart (I am guessing that she was book smart), but when it comes to common sense they are dumber than a stack of bricks?


Well, remember, you said she was _studying_ to become a lawyer. You did not say that she was one. I would even venture that it's possible that she was an underclassman that hadn't even declared a major yet, but THAT day she thought that being a lawyer might be cool!

Okay, that was mean. But, as long as I'm at it, let me add a funny story:

A few months ago my sister had a bag of microwave popcorn but no access to a microwave. Her husand suggested that they pop it in a frying pan. She was so shocked that you could make popcorn without a microwave!

  

...Lance


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It stands for University. I thought everyone knew that. But here is a link to prove it.

http://www.bilalphilips.com/iou/


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps none of you have ever known someone who appeared on a TV game show, and have talked with them after the experience. Here's something to keep in mind when the contestant can't figure out something that is perfectly obvious to everyone at home, and figures if they got on the show they could clean up.

Sitting at home in your easy chair is NOT the same as being on stage with bright lights focused on you, hundreds of people in the studio audience watching, not to mention the millions who will be watching when the show is aired. You don't want to look stupid and miss one of the early questions. In that situation everything you ever knew about the subject at hand "leaves the building." Some people are better than others in this situation. Some people suffer terribly from stage fright. I would say that this was probably the woman's problem, not idiocy. I speak in front of large crowds all the time. Most of the time I am pretty relaxed, but that was NOT how I felt 30 years ago when I was in Seminary. I don't know what branch of the legal profession this young woman is studying for, but if she is planning on being a trial lawyer I hope she gets more comfortable in front of an audience.


----------

